# ICD-9 Code for "SUPRATHERAPEUTIC INR"



## marci_ann

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## vj_tiwari

I think 790.92.

The prothrombin time (PT) and its derived measures of prothrombin ratio (PR) and international normalized ratio (INR) are measures of the extrinsic pathway of coagulation. They are used to determine the clotting tendency of blood, in the measure of warfarin dosage, liver damage, and vitamin K status. The reference range for prothrombin time is usually around 12–15 seconds; the normal range for the INR is 0.8–1.2. PT measures factors II, V, VII, X and fibrinogen. It is used in conjunction with the activated partial thromboplastin time (aPTT) which measures the intrinsic pathway.

The INR is the ratio of a patient's prothrombin time to a normal (control) sample, raised to the power of the ISI value for the analytical system used.

INR = ( PT..test/PT..normal).

Hope this helps! 

VJ


----------



## marci_ann

Thank you!


----------



## tatumbig

*Inr pt*

No, that did not help. The question was is there a dx code for those. No, there is not because those are test.


----------



## ohiocoder2013

tatumbig said:


> No, that did not help. The question was is there a dx code for those. No, there is not because those are test.


----------



## saj402

I would agree with 790.92 for abnormal coagulation profile; however, you also need to look at the scenerio.  Did the patient take the medication as prescribed or not?  

When the anticoagulant therapy is correctly prescribed and properly administered, but a patient experiences an adverse effect, the effect (elevated PT, hematuria, epistaxis) is coded followed by code E934.2.  If an error was made in administering the anticoagulant, whether by the care provider or the patient, a poisoning code is assigned followed by the code for the effect and an Ecode to denote the cause of the poisoning.  

Code 790.92 was created to report patients on anticoagulation therapy w/prolonged PT/PTT time without a specific effect, such as hemorrhage and to reduce the misuse of codes from category 286.


----------



## MDvoskin

I just coded a chart today with that exact diagnosis and I also used the abnormal coagulation profile. 

Maggie


----------

